# Unmarried people getting a hotel?



## mcf302

I recently moved to Abu Dhabi from the states, and I am planning a trip to Dubai next month when my best friend comes into town. However, I am female and he is male. Will we have trouble getting a hotel room? We were planning on getting one room with two beds, but I hear they collect copies of your passport when you check in or something. I figure we could just pretend to be a married couple with different last names.
Would this work? I am worried because we are both young (college students) and I don't know if they would believe us or not.


----------



## rskdxb

Hello,

What I would do is call the hotel to make sure about their policy.

If you book the hotel room for yourself, I do not see why your friend can't come with you.

I would book by phone and then just stand at the queue and check in.

Better be safe than sorry and have a great time in Dubai.

regards,
Rashid


----------



## Hash4272

if you book the room in your name and check in alone then you shall be fine at the check in they will get copy of your passport, but when your friend arrives to see you at the hotel, then the hotel just might ask for his copy of passport is just a security process its not a big deal, some hotels don't even require that, as my hotel if someone wants to visit me i just go down in the lobby and bring them up the elevator with me.


----------



## pamela0810

If you both check in together, they will ask for your passport copies. A lot of unmarried couples stay at hotels here although it is illegal, however, the hotel most likely will not stop you. Do keep in mind though that in the event of an emergency, which is very rare but could happen, you just might get into trouble if questioned. The hotel will not take responsibility.


----------



## Tropicana

Pamela has got it right.

Plenty of unmarrie dcouples do stay, but in any event that woudl require police dealings, e.g. even if you are a victim of theft, as unlikey as it may be, you will be in trouble,

Recently a man had a heart attack while staying in a hotel room with a woman he wasnt married to. After the lady called for help, she got arrested for being in relations with a guy he wasnt married to...

Also most 5/4 star hotels are ok with unmarried couples but a lot of the "hotel apartments" arent.


----------



## Gavtek

I have only ever heard of this being a problem, even in worst case scenarios, if one of the couple is a muslim.

Even if you both hand over your passports with different surnames, chances are the hotel will just start calling you Mrs Man'sSurname. They know the score and don't want to turn away customers, and unless a major crime has been committed, the police aren't going to care anyway. Unless there's a muslim involved.

Just be aware of what the law is and you'll be fine, no need to sneak around pretending to be Mrs so and so and wearing wedding rings.


----------



## newbie913

Hi there like people have suggested it is better if one of u checked in and the other persn just waited in the lobby. I managed to stay at my boyfriend’s hotel room several times this month in dubai and it was not a problem. 

But I was very paranoid before he arrived and phoned Citimax (behind MOE) to check their policy and they said they had no issues with unmarried couples sharing a room. So your best bed is find a hotel, phone then to make a general enquiry and ask them about their policy. And if all else fails, stay at Citimax. It is a good location and a decent hotel.


----------



## Elphaba

The major hotels have no issue with this & will not ask. Just behave with decorum. If you are both staying in the room, you both need to register - forget hanging around lobbies and trying to sneak into rooms. 

Much of Dubai's income is from tourism and the hotels will not turn away paying guests..
-


----------



## dxb07071

*Unmarried hotel room*



mcf302 said:


> I recently moved to Abu Dhabi from the states, and I am planning a trip to Dubai next month when my best friend comes into town. However, I am female and he is male. Will we have trouble getting a hotel room? We were planning on getting one room with two beds, but I hear they collect copies of your passport when you check in or something. I figure we could just pretend to be a married couple with different last names.
> Would this work? I am worried because we are both young (college students) and I don't know if they would believe us or not.


Some hotels do ask for ID because the MOI require that information to keep us all safe, however providing the man has his ID mostly they dont worry about it. Dubai tries to accommodate all, they appreciate that not all are Muslim and therefore caters to the customer needs. However if the rules are pushed to the extreme the consiquence are severe.


----------



## Elphaba

To clarify - all hotels ask for ID as that is the law, but that is entirely different to caring whether the occupants of the room are married. Many married couples do not share a surname, especially in this part of the world.
-


----------

